# Opinion on two boats please?



## Katanafreak (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello all!

So I have been looking for a boat since August. I have narrowed my search down to either a starcraft stx 2050 or a lund 2000 sport angler. I am going to use it for tournament fishing in probably 2017. Can you guys weigh in on these boats with any expertise you might have? Also I have a budget of 30k-35k, is that enough to get one of these fully rigged and only a few years old? If so where should I be looking? Craigslist is horrible, checked here and nothing in my price range.

Thanks for any information you guys have on either of these and your opinions on them. Just looking to make sure one of these would make a good tourney boat for years to come and is a solid reliable rig for the money.

Thanks again!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Either will do well. Looks like you are going with an aluminum hull. I run lunds and have done well with them. I feel the Lund holds its resale better than Starcraft. I would talk to Vic's sports and tell them you are in the market. They have a way of finding these things. $30k should get a rig, but $40 is probably closer. Price out electronics, ipilots, 9.9 kickers, Cisco rod holders, and canvas. You can drop a ton in accessories.


----------



## walleyezak (Jul 16, 2012)

Katanafreak, I am getting ready to own my third Starcraft Stx and I can say you would not be sorry with that boat especially if you are looking to get into tournaments. I have a friend selling a 2012 fully loaded and in immaculate condition in your price range. If you have any questions about the boat or would like more details on my friends used model you can shoot me a message.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Definitely check out the boat mentioined by walleyezak. It was listed on walleye central a couple months ago. I just purchased a 2015 stx a couple months ago and so far I am impressed with the boats construction, layout, storage, and handling. If your storage space is limited, the stx will fit under a standard 7' door. Not sure if the lund will. The starcraft will handle erie slop better due to the deeper deadrise. If you can wait until next fall there will be a few stx for sale by local pros all rigged and ready to go with the latest goodies for a very good price( but they will be 10-15K more than your current budget). Also consider dealer support - Vics handles starcraft and has excellent reputation, while buckeye sports center handles lund with mixed reviews as a dealer. Send me a PM if you have more questions about stx.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You'll need a good chiropractor owning the sport angle stx rides far better


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> You'll need a good chiropractor owning the sport angle stx rides far better


My tyee came equipped with a cool lever right next to the drivers seat. It allows the hull to slow down and not beat the hell out of everyone and everything. From my observations most guys are un aware that there are speeds other than idle and w.f.o. 
Insert sarcasm and irony here .....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> My tyee came equipped with a cool lever right next to the drivers seat. It allows the hull to slow down and not beat the hell out of everyone and everything. From my observations most guys are un aware that there are speeds other than idle and w.f.o.
> Insert sarcasm and irony here .....


What does Ur tyee have to do with the sport angler? Different boats I've been in both very different in ride.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Not trying to start a holy war... You do sit rather far forward in a sport angler, bigger dance floor, rougher ride. My tyee sits further forward than a pro v. Slightly rougher ride. It's a trade off. I liked the north river boats until I saw where the seats were. Looked like the nav light would be between your legs lol. Starcraft has literally had a revolution in the last 10 years. I also think their warranty is better than a Brunswick Lund. 
As far as the OP, I would try to find four strokes. Research the motors on anything you buy. If you don't buy through a dealer, I would pay a shop to plug it in and get the info. Make sure that any recalls were done to the motors.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lund


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

capt j-rod said:


> Not trying to start a holy war... You do sit rather far forward in a sport angler, bigger dance floor, rougher ride. My tyee sits further forward than a pro v. Slightly rougher ride. It's a trade off. I liked the north river boats until I saw where the seats were. Looked like the nav light would be between your legs lol. Starcraft has literally had a revolution in the last 10 years. I also think their warranty is better than a Brunswick Lund.
> As far as the OP, I would try to find four strokes. Research the motors on anything you buy. If you don't buy through a dealer, I would pay a shop to plug it in and get the info. Make sure that any recalls were done to the motors.


 . 

Heck my opinion is if you are going to spend a good bit on a rug buy a good used glass boat better drier ride and never have to worry about floors or transform. Aluminum boats are over rated imo. They serve the purposes of many and know the are popular but dollar for dollar you get more boat with glass imo.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The new warriors take the cake imo. I run lunds by default. I like the lighter hull and I pull it with a Tacoma. Wash, wax, and go. Glass is not perfect. I repaired: stringers, motor mounts, blisters, spider cracks, and all other nooks and crannies. I have also put a transom in one of my previous lunds. Spot angler was designed for the Pacific Northwest salmon guys. Apparently it doesn't get snotty up there. I love my 1950 tyee. It will be around for a long time. Especially with the price of the new ones. Starcraft is a great rig. Glass is definitely a softer dryer ride. I got away from 25' glass boats for a smart phone and a 20' walleye boat. If it's rough, I stay home.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Well... For what it's worth...
I'll start out by saying I've never owned a Starcraft and have nothing negative to say about them. I am on my second Lund. I have had two Pro V's, a 1775 and this one is an 1875. I bought the Pro V as I fish inland and Erie. I needed something that would be low enough to fish out of the front, plenty of storage and two livewells. I really wanted two livewells in case I got back into tourneys as well.
Both boats have been plenty seaworthy on the big lake. The 1775 was easier to tow and handle by myself in general. The 1875 has a lot more room and is more comfortable. The Lund might splash a bit but you will never get wet with a walk through windshield (I would never get an Erie boat without one again). The 1775 didn't have one, you needed a rainsuit on or you would be drenched on a windy day. The warranty has been upgraded as of 2013 to cover the issues they were having with the transom. Also, it appears that they have changed the design of the transom to eliminate the exposed wood in the bilge that was exacerbating the rotting issues they were having. 
And, yes, I would buy another.
If your from the middle of the country, Lund is king, Up here Starcraft has a good hold on the tin boat market, but as you'll see, both sides will sing their choice praises.

Shop hard, look long, make lots of lists of equipment. Spend a lot of time shopping and negotiating. As stated above, you will need tons of it. If this is your first boat get out and talk to anglers at the ramps at the end of the day. Most folks are proud of their setups and more than willing to chat. If it's not your first rig then you're already broke.

Boat shows sell a lot of boats and it's that time of year. There will be a lot of used boats hitting the market to go along with the new sales.

Good luck!
See you on the water...


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Any interest in a Starcraft 2050 STX? I have been contiplating selling mine.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Lund, a no brainer
.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, I wasn't paying close enough attention, thought you were looking for a 196 fm. The Starcraft 2050 STX will ride a lot better than the Lund. I have owned 3 Pro-V's. The Starcraft has a 19 degree deadrise to the transom. The lund is maybe 15 degrees. You sit further forward in the Lund than in the Starcraft, that makes a big difference in ride. The Starcraft has 36 gallon monsterous livewell, with an oxygenator standard. I like were the batteries are located in the floor on the Starcraft, keeps the weight centered and low in the boat. I have a loaded 2012 STX, it is sweet boat, but I have been thinking about upgrading to 2016. If interested shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## Gobie66 (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm also looking for the same boat.... well I'm also looking at the fm196 and the dc 20 pro. Any thoughts on either, Erie, rivers and multiple other lakes.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Gobie66 said:


> I'm also looking for the same boat.... well I'm also looking at the fm196 and the dc 20 pro. Any thoughts on either, Erie, rivers and multiple other lakes.


Gobie66...this thread was started in 2016...might outta start a current thread asking about boats you're looking at.


----------



## Gobie66 (Apr 5, 2021)

LoL... whoops ty


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

I have fished in a pro v Lund and I currently on a Starcraft stx 2050. The stx 2050 rides smoother. Both are great boats with similar lay outs.


----------

